# Verdict Motorsports - Caliper Stiffeners



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*TyrolSport Caliper Stiffeners*









*TyrolSport Brake Caliper Stiffening Kit*

TyrolSport brake caliper stiffening bushings were designed to prevent the unwanted caliper flex inherent in the stock rubber bushing design. This flex leads to uneven pad wear and rotor deposits under hard usage. An inexpensive way to upgrade the feel and performance of the stock brake system. 

Stainless steel rings included on all kits. One kit will replace factory bushings for both front calipers. The rear brake calipers do not need modification.





























_To learn more or to place your order_* Select Here*


We tested these at our last track event in 2012 with the TT, and found them to be an extremely worthwhile upgrade for those running stock or R32 carriers. For any questions or comments feel free to post up or drop us a line!

- [email protected]


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

What vehicles are these for?


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

IIRC, they work on all MkIV cars and probably others as well.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

clarkma5 said:


> What vehicles are these for?



Fits the following VW models:

1995-1999 VW MK3 Golf/GTI/Jetta (VR6 only)
1999.5-2005 VW Mk4 Golf/GTI/Jetta (2.0/TDi/1.8T/VR6)
2002-2004 VW MK4 GTI 337/20AE/GLI
1996-present VW Passat (will not fit VW Passat W8)
2006-2009 VW MK5 Rabbit/GTI/Jetta 2.0T/3.2L
2010-present VW Mk6 GTI/Jetta 2.0T/TDi

Fits the following Audi models:

1996-present Audi A4 1.8T/2.8L.
1996-present Audi A6 2.8L.
2000-2007 Audi TT (1.8T/ 225hp 1.8T)
2003-2005 Audi B6 S4
2006-present Audi A3 2.0T/3.2Q
2010 Audi A3 TDI
2008-present Audi TT 2.0T, 3.2, and TTS
1998-2005 Audi A6 2.7T with 4 pad brake setup. (Not 8 pad brake setup).
2005.5-present B7 Audi A4 

:thumbup:


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

So would I be correct in saying that these fit into the sliding pin area between the two halves of the caliper, thus producing a stiffening effect for the entire caliper? How does this play with the retention of grease on the sliders or the amount of maintenance required to keep things sliding smoothly compared to OEM?


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

how do these fare through seasons such as winter? Most people never re-grease their pins until pad replacement, these look like you would get a lot of contamination without the boot cover.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

clarkma5 said:


> So would I be correct in saying that these fit into the sliding pin area between the two halves of the caliper, thus producing a stiffening effect for the entire caliper? How does this play with the retention of grease on the sliders or the amount of maintenance required to keep things sliding smoothly compared to OEM?





bpfoley said:


> how do these fare through seasons such as winter? Most people never re-grease their pins until pad replacement, these look like you would get a lot of contamination without the boot cover.


There are quite a few guys running these up here in the North East, but maintenance is crucial. We run them on the track car, and street cars with limited winter use. Not something you want to install and forget about if you intend on driving throughout the entire winter with the sand and salt.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Big thanks to Greg @ Tyrolsport for sending up the latest version of caliper stiffeners. This new version incorporates a seal, which was a worry we had for cars being driven in and around the North East. Will be swapping these out to see how they fare over the winter with the lovely sand and salt.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Any more info on these, or pics of them installed? I'm a little confused as to how they actually work or how they're installed, but if it's a noticeable brake upgrade I'm all for it. 

Edit: Nevermind, found a DIY article on the Tyrolsport website with pictures. Makes a lot of sense now. I'll definitely be picking up a set in the near future. 

Here's the article for anyone who's curious: http://www.tyrolsport.com/product_inst/Install Directions Brake Bushings.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

c0r3y.af said:


> Any more info on these, or pics of them installed? I'm a little confused as to how they actually work or how they're installed, but if it's a noticeable brake upgrade I'm all for it.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, found a DIY article on the Tyrolsport website with pictures. Makes a lot of sense now. I'll definitely be picking up a set in the near future.
> 
> Here's the article for anyone who's curious: http://www.tyrolsport.com/product_inst/Install Directions Brake Bushings.pdf


 If you need anything else cleared up feel free to drop me a line. :thumbup: 

- Phil


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Replied to PMs :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## dadasracecar (Oct 19, 2010)

Are you offering any discount over the Tyrolsport price?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I got these on my MK4 R32, they are so nice.


----------



## bizad (Mar 22, 2009)

Is there a kit for the B8 S4/S5?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

bizad said:


> Is there a kit for the B8 S4/S5?


They are available.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------

